# Lenkerhörner/Barends mir RR-Lenkerband



## lost focus (20. September 2008)

Hallo 
habe an meinem FOCUS Lost Lagoon Crossrad  die Lenkerhörner und den Lenker mit einem RR-Lenkerband ineins umwickelt......sehr Griffig,,ein schöner übergang vom Lenker-Hörner und durch das unterlegen von den Gelpads im Lenkerbereich auch bequem genug für alle Touren
als kleiner Tip  Heiko


----------



## Jesus Freak (20. September 2008)

Mir geht das Gerutsche auf den Bar Ends vor allem in Sommer mit verschwitzten Pfoten auch gewaltig auf die Nerven, aber RR Lenkerband finde ich zu dick. Es gibt von Zéfal dünnes selbstklebendes Stofflenkerband: 





Das Ende habe ich ein Stück zu weit gewickelt, umgeklappt, den Stopfen etwas abgeschnitten und reingedrückt, dann hat man einen schönen Abschluss:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lost focus (21. September 2008)

Moin......ja ist auch eine gute Lösung
Ich wollte aber ruhig etwas Bequemer für lange Touren(8okm)haben, und auch die Hände in allen Positionen am Lenker die möglichkeit des auruhens zugeben,auch in und auf dem anschraubstück..etc

MfG Heiko


----------



## berlin-mtbler (1. Oktober 2008)

Besser: gummierte Barend-griffe.   *hab ich*

Alternative: Lenkergriffe zurechtbasteln.  *geht auch*


----------



## Jesus Freak (2. Oktober 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Besser: gummierte Barend-griffe.   *hab ich*
> 
> Alternative: Lenkergriffe zurechtbasteln.  *geht auch*



...sieht beides beschi$$en aus...


----------



## Peter88 (3. Oktober 2008)

oder doch Löcher bohren. 
Wenn man eher am ende des bar ends setzt, leidet die Stabilität auch nicht zu sehr.

Mit dem rauschen ist dann zumindest ende


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## lost focus (4. Oktober 2008)

Moin
die möglichkeiten kamen für mich nicht, bzw. nicht mehr infrage, denn Ich wollte vom RR fahren vorgegeben genug möglichkeiten haben meine Hände abzulegen bzw.  komfort für die Hände für längere Touren haben  und den habe Ich somit und die Optik kommt auch gut
MfG Lost Focus


----------



## berlin-mtbler (4. Oktober 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> ...sieht beides beschi$$en aus...



@Jesus Freak
Nein, stimmt überhaupt nicht.  *O.k. zugegeben: das kann, muß aber nicht gut aussehen*mMn*

In jedem Fall ist die Funktin weit besser, als mit blanken Barends. *außer die sind geformt wie von Storck, Onza oder so* ansonsten bei geraden Barends echt eine Katastrophe, wenn nicht immer (z.B. im Hochsommer bei über 40 Grad) Handschuhe tragen will*


----------

